# Remote control for a dust collector.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a Grizzly 1.5 HP dust collector that is rated at 12 amps. Will this 13 amp remote work? What is your opinion?

https://www.amazon.com/Woods-32555-Weatherproof-Wireless-Converter/dp/B001Q9EFUK


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Might depend on whether those are running amps or starting amps and whether the controller can handle the initial surge.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have a Grizzly 1.5 HP dust collector that is rated at 12 amps. Will this 13 amp remote work?


Probably will only work once. That is the type primarily for lighting circuits, not motors


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Having a remote might not be that much handier as you would have to keep it on you. I solved my problem by switching by using a couple of 3 way switches and put them in the middle of each run of tools. Mine is a 220 volt that plugs into it's own outlet so I switched one of the wires going to the plug. Any of the machines I have DC hooked to are close to one of the switches.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have my 3hp. on 240v. and switches with a solenoid relay I have hooked up to a 12v. system. I have 3 switches in the shop on the walls on the low voltage system and the remote can be used on its own in my pocket, but use the switches if I forget to bring my remote, which happens often.
Herb


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

That switch is not motor rated and is way undersized for controlling the motor directly. It will be fine to actuate the coil of a magnetic starter however.
Rob


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

I used a similar remote for years on my Jet 2 horse dust collector and I never had a problem. I found the remote so convenient that I purchased a product very similar to: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FAII824/ref=s9_acsd_al_bw_c_x_4_w so I could control multiple tools using one remote. 

In addition to my dust collector I also used the remote to control my shop vac and even my compressor. Never had an issue. I kept one remote in the pocket of my shop apron and the other remote was hung from the ceiling of my shop slightly above head height and roughly in the middle of the shop floor so I could have easy access to the remote if I was not wearing my apron.

I have since moved and am now building my new work shop and I purchased a new dust collector that has a built-in remote.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Don,
This is almost identical to what I use. Designed for Christmas tree lights. I have only a 1 HP King, but it works great and the last one lasted about 5 years, so I got another. I don't know how many more amps your 1.5 HP will draw, but I would at least try it.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I think if you want these remotes to last you need to setup a 220v contactor with the controlling power to be what ever you need. Like the one above you would buy a 220v contactor with 110v controller. The remote will connect to the 110v side to turn on and off the contactor. The 220v side will run the tool.
If you want to use low voltage then buy a contactor with low voltage. This is what I am going to do with my DC one of these days. 

I tried to buy an iVAC 220v remote but after speaking with tech support he recommended using a contactor. Even though the iVAC was rated for a 2HP unit he said my Baldor would burn it out. My motors initial surge was too high.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> I think if you want these remotes to last you need to setup a 220v contactor with the controlling power to be what ever you need. Like the one above you would buy a 220v contactor with 110v controller. The remote will connect to the 110v side to turn on and off the contactor. The 220v side will run the tool.
> If you want to use low voltage then buy a contactor with low voltage. This is what I am going to do with my DC one of these days.
> 
> I tried to buy an iVAC 220v remote but after speaking with tech support he recommended using a contactor. Even though the iVAC was rated for a 2HP unit he said my Baldor would burn it out. My motors initial surge was too high.


Lee could you post a link to a 220V volt contactor. I don't know what one is.


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

https://www.google.ca/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=magnetic+contactor&*


----------

